# Rooster?



## eastbaymama (May 25, 2016)

This little one just started pecking at me and I'm wondering if it's a rooster. He/she is 16 weeks old. No crowing yet. Thanks in advance!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice Rooster! Looks like an Easter egger


----------



## eastbaymama (May 25, 2016)

Thanks Karen! I love the coloring of him! It's going to hard to change from calling 'him' instead of 'her'!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

He'll be crowing before you know it. He IS a pretty rooster.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Handsome fellow! Definitely a rooster...


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

100% rooster


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

He certainly is beautiful! Those colors are so unusual. I had an EE rooster once and he was stunning. I sold him because I had 2 other roos at the time.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

He is so gorgeous!


----------



## eastbaymama (May 25, 2016)

Thanks everyone! I love the coloring of him too! It's going to hard to change from calling 'him' instead of 'her'!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

If he pecks at you or messes with you in any way, keep walking towards him making him move all over the yard every day. That tells him you are the head roo. Do not ever back up. You can also guard the food or water for a few minutes so he has to wait.. When they are young it's easier to straighten out the behavior.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sen is right about nipping the biting in the bud now or you will have big problems later on.I have a 12 wk old rooster that started biting me and leaving marks on my arms and legs.When he bites I grab is beak or "bite" him back with my fingers.He hasn't tried to bite me in 3 days.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

After hours and hours of watching 2 roosters get along in a flock, there are certain behaviors between them. The lowly rooster cannot eat until everyone else has. He's not allowed to look alpha rooster in the eye. He's not allowed to walk directly toward him. Alpha roo will always make him give up the spot he is standing on. Lowly roo must never challenge him. 

So my philosophy has been to treat a hormonal roo as tho I'm the alpha roo. It's better than fear. I'd like respect.


----------

